# Hancock County Club looking for New Members



## tylernext (Sep 14, 2010)

We have 2 maybe 3 opening in an established family orientated club. We have some really great people. The land consists of 527 acres. Max 13 members. The property had some clear cutting done 6 years back (about 40%) and then burned and had planted pines put in over the past 5 years. The remaining woods are mixed hardwoods and pines and the back is boarded by a swampy area. We have deer, turkey and small game.

Dues are $585 a year and run from June to May each year.

Oh.. We have a camp site but no water or electric. But we do have Dish TV! (Small ultra quiet generators allowed)

Call Houston at 404-456-9678 for any questions or to arrange a visit.

Hunting Club Rules & Regs
When hunting the property, members must sign in your stand location on the map at the cabin. Stand reservations are on a first come first serve basis, unless you built the stand(you have first choice on any stand you own). All stands not hunted by the person that built the stand are open to the other members. Existing stands are marked on the map at the camp site. If you are hunting from a portable, write down the location on the map with a dry erase pen. And be sure to put your name and date and time. Be sure to erase your name when you have finished hunting This is not only a safety measure, but promotes better hunting.

When on the property, use the combination lock on the cabin. When leaving the property, secure the cabin with both locks, and shut and lock the gates. Please also make sure the cable on the road to the left of the property is locked

Take all trash with you, leave nothing in the woods or at the cabin.

No nails in pine trees – do not attach targets to pine trees.

Do not trespass adjoining tracts – our boundaries are marked with an upside down T.

NO Alcohol on the property, except at cabin site!

All supplemental feed is to be removed from the property 2 weeks before Bow opener. Violation will result in a $100 fine and possible loss of membership in the club. Feeders, Containers, Troughs and salt that is visible above ground should also be removed so there is no question about any residual feed.

Guests are not allowed on opening weekend of bow, primitive weapons, or gun season

If you have a dependent under 18 who hunts, you must pay $50. Two guests are allowed per member per year, with two visits total - either bringing one person twice, or two people once. No visitors without the host member present. A weekend is considered one visit. No guest fee

The limit for deer is 2 bucks per Membership, which includes a member's guest(s) - if your guest(s) kills a buck or a doe, it counts against your membership's limit. The Doe limit is 3. Dependents under 18 that have paid the $50 have the same limit as the member. Their kills do not count against your membership limit. De pendants under 18 that have not paid the $50 can hunt in the same stand with the parent but any deer killed count to the parent's limit.

We are in a “Quality Deer County", all bucks must have at least 4 points of 1" or more on one antler (state law) 
__________________
“Those who are victorious plan effectively and change decisively. They are like a great river that maintains its course but adjusts its flow.. they are both skilled in planning and adapting”


----------



## tylernext (Oct 13, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ted 88 (Oct 14, 2010)

approximatly how far from milledgeville is this club?


----------



## t bird (Oct 14, 2010)

What part of hancock county? Thanks,


----------



## tylernext (Jan 6, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## tylernext (Feb 3, 2011)

Bump


----------



## hancock husler (Feb 3, 2011)

whats the location of the lease?


----------



## tylernext (May 2, 2011)

we still have 2 openings to fill. if interested in seeing the property call Houston at 404-456-9678.


----------



## tylernext (May 3, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## tylernext (May 11, 2011)

Bump


----------



## tylernext (Jan 24, 2012)

We have openings for the 2012 hunting season. Looking for 3-4 members. Great club and hunters.


----------



## killa86 (Jan 24, 2012)

where are you at in hancock county? im interested for me and my father in law? I love your rules? is the price still the same from last season


----------



## Georgia Rider (Jan 24, 2012)

We are on Springfield Church Road, 4 miles below the Culverton blinking light which is 5 miles east of Sparta on Hwy 16.
We expect our dues to remain the same.  However, if the landowner decides on an increase in the lease, we will need to adjust the amount.  Houston


----------



## tylernext (Jan 26, 2012)

bump


----------



## tylernext (Jan 27, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## davidr1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Deer in avatar taken on property in 2008. Several nice bucks on camera this past season.


----------



## tylernext (Feb 2, 2012)

Bump


----------



## tylernext (Feb 7, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## tylernext (Feb 13, 2012)

bump


----------



## tylernext (Mar 24, 2012)

Still looking for members if interested.


----------



## tylernext (Jun 19, 2012)

a couple members decided not to join this year. we now have a couple openings if anyone is interested in an established club that have been on the same property for 20+ years.


----------



## jwb72 (Jun 20, 2012)

Any ducks?


----------



## tylernext (Jun 24, 2012)

No there are no ducks. We still have 2 openings if interested.


----------



## tylernext (Jun 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## tylernext (Jun 26, 2012)

suppose to have someone looking at the property this weekend. if anyone is interested in seeing the property call me Houston at 404-456-9678.


----------



## tylernext (Jul 19, 2012)

Still have 2 openings in hancock co.


----------



## larmour (Jul 21, 2012)

dove or anything besides deer?


----------



## TREY1984 (Jul 21, 2012)

If I didn't have to go back to Afghan I would join right now. I live right up the rd from that land.


----------



## tylernext (Aug 8, 2012)

no dove, no hogs. Still have openings available.


----------



## tylernext (Feb 27, 2013)

Bump


----------



## clintonwalton5 (May 10, 2013)

still have any openings?


----------

